# HP Rating



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Question: What factors go into how a skiff is given a max HP rating? I feel like it has to be more than just weight. How many of you use more HP than what your skiff is rated for? I just don't see how 40 extra lbs can make that much of a difference, especially considering the fact that the person poling could be anywhere from 120-300lbs. 

Just for fun side note: this is the same argument I make about airports. You shouldn't have a 50lb limit. You should stand with your bag and there should be an overall limit. For obvious reasons I know airlines will never do this haha.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

For boats under 20', the coast guard has a formula based on length and width. The manufacturer can down-rate the hull from there if they so desire.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

ReelBoi said:


> Just for fun side note: this is the same argument I make about airports. You shouldn't have a 50lb limit. You should stand with your bag and there should be an overall limit. For obvious reasons I know airlines will never do this haha.


 There would be NO women flying if they did that.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

They have to leave an arm or leg behind if they're over the limit?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Florida law designates the following operating practices as illegal.

*Exceeding Maximum Loading or Horsepower* is the failure of a vessel operator to ensure that his or her vessel is loaded safely and not overpowered. Florida law prohibits a person from operating a monohull vessel less than 20 feet in length while exceeding the maximum weight, persons, or horsepower capacity as displayed on the capacity plate installed by the vessel manufacturer.


----------

